# Seiko Otemachi



## D-TRON (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

I dont know if any of you guys have seen this watch (link at the end) but there is something about the simplicity i find beautiful, i know its a concepts watch so i wont be able to buy one, but does anyone know of a asthetically similar watch i could look into?

thanks in advance 

Seiko Otemachi


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nomos


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

If you like these very simple faces with slim hands, you may like the Stowa Antea (Google it). For your info, Stowa are German and a highly respected name among WISes.

Hth. 

Btw, welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Those thin hands are gorgeous


----------



## D-TRON (Apr 19, 2009)

both very very nice sets of watches, and thanks for the warm welcome, i was really hoping for a bracelet style watch, and i am also in love with the notches around face, but i think short of this watch actually coming out i would struggle to find something to tick all my boxes, but you never know what we might turn up


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good choice, i was looking at the other ones in that series a while ago, wish they'd make them.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking watch. Any story behind the concept?


----------



## D-TRON (Apr 19, 2009)

this is a description of the project i found online

'Once a year, Seiko hosts a design competition in Japan called the Seiko Power Design Project. Implementing a different theme every year, the company gets involved with local artists to design watches that come from different points of view. The "winners" of the competition get their watches made. The first Seiko Power Design Project was in 2002, and it has been occurring annually ever since'

i believe this years theme was about areas of japan, and the feelings they invoke to see the rest of the series click HERE


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my Seiko 5606-8020 auto white dial (comes in black dial too) LM cushion case.....same stick hands look, quite thin and dressy....


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Try Googling a company called 'Danish Design' - they make some great looking minimalist watches which are similar in style.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Junghans, especially my favourite, the Max Bill chronograph...

Mmmm...


----------



## D-TRON (Apr 19, 2009)

again, both really nice sets of watches, but so far i think the title goes to MarkDavey,excellent find! That style is the exact kind of thing that i like, might be time to give the old piggy bank a smash.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to be of help


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Tis nice! And yes, reminded me of a Nomos.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

D-TRON said:


> this is a description of the project i found online
> 
> 'Once a year, Seiko hosts a design competition in Japan called the Seiko Power Design Project. Implementing a different theme every year, the company gets involved with local artists to design watches that come from different points of view. The â€œwinnersâ€ of the competition get their watches made. The first Seiko Power Design Project was in 2002, and it has been occurring annually ever since'
> 
> i believe this years theme was about areas of japan, and the feelings they invoke to see the rest of the series click HERE


The Yoyogi version looks very much like the swiss Mondaine version which can be found on every train station in switzerland as Mondaine are the offical timekeepers to the swiss railway company, and supply their clocks.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

D-TRON said:


> Hi
> 
> I dont know if any of you guys have seen this watch (link at the end) but there is something about the simplicity i find beautiful, i know its a concepts watch so i wont be able to buy one, but does anyone know of a asthetically similar watch i could look into?
> 
> ...


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very intresting thread and some cool looking watches from the link thanks


----------

